# Nostrils and beak



## MerlinTheCockateil (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi! I was wondering if anyone knows if my tiels nostrils looks okay, I’ve been thinking that they look kinda red/blocked. I’ve also seen a little dryness on his beak which is worse on the other side. He’s about 8 weeks old.


----------



## lydiakat (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm not a vet, but they look pretty normal to me. Has he been sneezing lately? If they were blocked he would be sneezing or trying to scratch at it to remove the blockage. If you're concerned or think your bird is not acting normal then you probably need to call your vet.


----------



## MerlinTheCockateil (Jul 27, 2020)

He’s sneezing now and then, often after he has eaten (I think this is due tho him getting food all over his beak tho). I don’t see any mucus and the sneezes are dry... he didn’t sneeze this much a week ago though


----------



## lydiakat (Aug 26, 2020)

If he’s not acting differently and there’s no mucus then I think you can just keep an eye on it. If it gets worse or you notice mucus or behavior changes then a visit to the vet is needed. But if you’re feeling nervous maybe just call your vet to see what they say?


----------



## Cheekybums (Aug 27, 2020)

Hi there, my baby cockatiel did something strange today, she kept dunking her beak into the fresh water i put in, (i do this twice a day) then it looks like she snorting into the water. I saw what looked like a bit of dust. She did it a couple of times and then rubbed her beak and for the rest she's been acting normal but before she did that it seemed like her nostrils looked slightly red. If someone could just indicate if this is normal or am I just being paranoid.


----------

